

Ask YC: Why was the WIRED tech gender gap article killed? - jc4p

WIRED recently put up a post doing interviews with female founders discussing their issues with raising rounds, it was on the front page around 10 minutes ago but when I tapped &quot;comments&quot; it ended up going to a dead page. Here&#x27;s what the link used to be: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8096988<p>Why was the article removed? It was a decent read, extremely related to the topic, and I was interested in reading more comments on it.
======
ColinWright
From
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
:

    
    
        Please don't post on HN to ask or tell us something
        (e.g. to ask us questions about Y Combinator, or to
        ask or complain about moderation). If you want to say
        something to us, please send it to hn@ycombinator.com. 
    

You are asking what happened to your item, and only the moderators can know
for certain.

However ...

In my experience there are lots of people on HN who are unhappy with the
number of articles about gender issues. As a result, it's perfectly reasonable
to believe that users have flagged the item to death.

But if you want to know for certain, ask the mods.

------
minimaxir
Articles are auto-killed when they either massively trip the voting detector
or they get a lot of flags.

In this case, it could be either/or.

